# Finally, proof of global warning...........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Loll


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It amazes me as to where you dig this stuff up Mike.lol.

That's all the proof we need--- best send that info to AlGore. :user:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> It amazes me as to where you dig this stuff up Mike.lol.
> 
> That's all the proof we need--- best send that info to AlGore. :user:
> 
> awprint:


 I'm with you on that note Cat, that will be his secret.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the future ..... :smile:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey, im all for global warming 

but you ever notice its seems all of the folks that shouldnt wear them things,are the ones that do wear them :saywhat:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

lol.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> It amazes me as to where you dig this stuff up Mike.lol.
> 
> That's all the proof we need--- best send that info to AlGore. :user:
> 
> awprint:


Al Gore helped with the picture, the second pair on the line were his.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> Al Gore helped with the picture, the second pair on the line were his.................... :mrgreen:


So how many PT folk had to scroll back up to the top to check out Mr. gores undies. Come on now--- be truthful.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing..............LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not gonna look back but I remember the picture... Tell me two things 1) do you mean the second from the left ? And 2) did you ask him for help or did he just call you up and offer to show you his undid pics.

On second thought, I'm not sure I want to know the answer to either of those questions.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

second from the left and he request to be included for all his polar bear friends............................if you ask you will know :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i'll admit i did scroll up to look

then i got to wondering

are those his wifes to the left of his


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't scroll up until I read sneaky's post. Then I had to go up and look again.

Can't wait to see what 2014 will bring......................................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Billary


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:runforhills:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on above.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> :runforhills:


 :that:

awprint:


----------

